# Got eggs!



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

It turns out Sally is definitely not an Easter Egger. At 19 weeks I got my first eggs, and they were white. So I'm thinking she must be a Leghorn cross. We got a small egg yesterday, and a medium egg today. I'm so excited about finally getting eggs! Guess what I'm having for dinner. : )


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice first eggs. Congratulations!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

well done thats fab. enjoy !


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks! I fried them up and served them with some sautéed veggies last night. They were awesome! So much better than store bought. And to top it off the second egg had two yolks!


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Very cool! Congrats! Double yolker haven't had one of those yet!


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

That hen definitely has some white leghorn in her! I have two and they both look like that.


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

And they both have laid double yolkers! Normally one double yolker every five days!


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

Here they are!


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Is it the breed or what your feeding them? I would love to have some double yolkers!


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

I think it's the breed but they started laying doubles right after I started feeding them table scraps and especially cheese!


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

Those birds are beautiful!


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

5chicksowner said:


> That hen definitely has some white leghorn in her! I have two and they both look like that.


Your hens do look a lot like her. They are very pretty! I have gotten 3 eggs from her now. I was told she was an Easter egger, but I had my doubts when she developed that comb. LOL. I am thrilled she is a leghorn cross. So I have one hen that lays white eggs, one that lays brown eggs (my barred rock) and one blue or green egg layer ( my easter egger). I will have a colorful basket as soon as they all start laying.


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

2rain said:


> Is it the breed or what your feeding them? I would love to have some double yolkers!


I just feed them laying pellets and whatever they find while they free range


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Barnbum374 said:


> I just feed them laying pellets and whatever they find while they free range


That's what we do hmm


----------

